# Cimetidine is helping my IBS?????



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

A couple of months back my urologist put me on to the drug Cimetidine. I'm pleased to say it has help with that problem, but better still it has also had a marked effect on my IBS. I've been feeling way better regardless of diet since being on the medication. A real break through. But have noticed a huge difference if I forget a dose and eat, boy do I remember to grab the tablets fast. I had forgotten how uncomfortable it is to have a swollen stomach and have gas for Africa.Has anyone else had any experience with this Medication or is it just helping me?Another great thing is that my thining hair is regrowing, although one of the side effects of the drug is suppose to be hair loss. I'm at a loss to know how or why this medication is doing away with my IBS but boy am I happy, its wonderful and just hope it lasts.


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Tagamet = Cimetidine. May be I should have headed as Tagamet. Have searched site and it to me seems like a case of Histamines vs antihistamines. I would have thought antihistamines for me but it is histamines that are doing the good stuff for my IBS. I've been tested for food intolerances in the past and all came back as negitive. Dont know that I have any exceptional acid problems (? bladder problem). Have read where a lot of people have trouble with D while taking Cimetidine/Tagamet, I also have D but mostly as one evactuation a day. For me this is far better than passing many many small amounts all day, cuts down no lots of toilet trips. Also have noticed a marked improvement with odor, much reduced, thank goodness. Could acid kill off good bacteria?. I just cant stress how wonderful it is to have such a reduced amount of gas, so much a social problem.I could find no mention of this drug helping anyone apart from one poster who meantioned that her ibs started soon after stopping taking it, she did question this. I could not find any follow up on this.Hope this information may help the odd one or two of you.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i am on tagamet for a stomach ulcer it does not help my ulcer nor my ibs maybe certain drugs work better for others


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Tagamet also blocks histamine, but it blocks a different receptor.Histamine in the GI tract is the signal to dump everything now very bad stuff inside, must get it out NOW!!!!.When it is released it causes water and mucus to be dumped into the GI tract and pushed to the end.So it is possible it is blocking that signal. People with Mastocytosis have chronic diarrhea and that gets better when they block histamine.In any case, glad it works for you.K.


----------



## Vinay Sharma (Nov 26, 2004)

Dear Jan 8, Yes you are right antiacid medicine also did wonders for me with IBS all the symptoms disappeared , but I advise you that cimetidine is an old generation medicine why don't you try something new and better like pantoprazole 40 mg. Also te antidepressant tablet did wonders for me I took floxetine formulation medicine and it kept my IBS away for 8 years , but I also want to warn you that these medicines loose their effect any time and are erratic. Thats what happened to me not none of the above gives me any relief.regardsVinay Sharma


----------



## Jan8 (Nov 5, 1999)

Jools sorry its not any help for you and Kath thanks for you knowledge. I'm not a %100 IBS free but not far off it so Vinay I'm not going to upset a good thing. Remember the medication was given for a completely different problem. Actually some times the older drugs are alright anyway and well tested which is perhapes why Tagamet has been found to have someother aplications, I'm not meaning thats its know for being helpful with IBS. Regardless it is helping me for sure.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

yes your right jan, i guess its true that drugs work differently on each individual, i wish it did work for me but thats life eh!


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 16, 2004)

JanI know when I was talking it it sure DID HELP my IBS/D.I dont know why but I THINK It had something to do with cutting out the ACID in the gut.JackieBlue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if the acid really explains it.One thing that histamine does in the intestines is to cause you to release water and mucus into the intestine and then force it out.None of the antihistamines know what you took them for and will attach to any histamine receptor they find.Cimetidine blocks the H2 histamine receptor which is the main one that is used in the stomach for releasing acid. The body uses the same chemical for different things rather than have one chemical for each separate thing (which is why drugs have side effects in a lot of cases).K.


----------

